# vorrei installare gentoo sulla mia pendrive [risolto]

## khris81

salve, vorrei installare gentoo sulla mia pendrive da 2 gb, il problema è questo, ho visto che c'è una guida x installare gentoo su chiavetta usb, ma è una live gentoo, io non voglio una live gentoo, xchè poi ho necessità in fututo di poterci installare programmi sulla gentoo che metterò nella chiavetta, in particolare io voglio una gentoo su cui installare i driver nvidia e mythtv, quindi vorrei proprio installare gentoo sulla chiavetta usb, esattamente come fosse installato su un hd normalissimo, si può fare???

io ho provato, inizialmente con la knoppmyth che avevo già installata sull'hd, ma non funziona, o meglio il boot lo fa, ma poi mi va in kernel panic, mi dice unable to boot root..., ho controllato più volte che tutto fosse corretto, ho ricompilato il kernel x inserire staticamente la gestione scsi e usb, ma anche cosi facendo non mi fa il boot lo stesso, mi lo stesso kernel panic.

qualche consiglio?

ma sopratutto è possibile fare quello che sto cercando di fare oppure è fisicamente impossibile ed è x quello che non ci riesco???Last edited by khris81 on Tue Sep 19, 2006 12:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gutter

Vedi se questo ti può essere d'aiuto:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_LiveCD_and_LiveUSB

----------

## khris81

grazie x l'aiuto, ma quello che mi hai dato serve x creare un livecd, non è proprio quello che vorrei fare io, io vorrei fare un installazione su di una penusb. 

cmq grazie lo stesso.   :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> grazie x l'aiuto, ma quello che mi hai dato serve x creare un livecd, non ï¿½ proprio quello che vorrei fare io, io vorrei fare un installazione su di una penusb. 

 

Io ti consiglio di farti un livecd personalizzato con catalyst. L'installazione di un sistema operativo su una pendrive non mi sembra che sia una grande idea,

per poter funzionare il pc deve avere il supporto per il boot da usb (ad oggi non credo che siano tantissimi), io vedo piÃ¹ utile un livecd.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> grazie x l'aiuto, ma quello che mi hai dato serve x creare un livecd, non è proprio quello che vorrei fare io, io vorrei fare un installazione su di una penusb. 

 

...quindi una LiveUSB

HOWTO Gentoo LiveCD and LiveUSB

----------

## khris81

raga aiuto mi state confondendo le idee, allora partiamo dall'inizio.

sono abb nuovo nel mondo linux, si ok ho abb esperienza con gentoo debian, ma x il resto sono un novello.

allora io voglio fare questo (vi spiego tutto dall'inizio)

in casa ho un pc dedicato all'home theater, con knoppmyth installato che funziona perfettamente, in camera da letto ho un altro pc, senpre con knoppmyth che in remoto si collega all'pc giù che sta sempre acceso, quindi il pc in camera diciamo fa solo da tramite tra me e il pc giù tramite mythtv usato solo come frontend

il pc in camera l'ho ridotto al minimo, in modo da non fare praticamente rumore, infatti l'unico rumore che si sente è quello dell'hd, cosi pensavo di eliminarlo e visto che avevo in casa una pendrive da 2gb che non mi serve quasi a nulla, mi sono detto xchè non installare linux li su, con mythtv??? 

quindi a me servirebbe una distro linux snella tanto devo far andare mythtv solo come frontend, sul quale posso installare appunto i driver nvidia (x poter gestire al meglio la scheda video) e mythtv e basta.

no raga un immagine non va bene, xchè quando spengo il pc perdo tutto, mythtv salva certe informazioni anche se funziona solo come frontend, ad se io sto guardando un film e mi viene sonno, che faccio salvo il punto del film a cui sono arrivato e spengo, al prox riavvio posso scegliere se vedere il film dall'inizo oppure dalla posizione salvata, come faccio con un immagine a salvare queste informazioni??? e poi mettiamo che voglio aggiungere o modificare i file di configurazione x un qualsiasi motivo, mi tocca rifare l'immagine x un misero file???

non so, secondo voi cosa mi conviene fare???? ripeto sono spiazzato non so come fare.

----------

## khris81

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *khris81 wrote:*   grazie x l'aiuto, ma quello che mi hai dato serve x creare un livecd, non ï¿½ proprio quello che vorrei fare io, io vorrei fare un installazione su di una penusb.  
> 
> Io ti consiglio di farti un livecd personalizzato con catalyst. L'installazione di un sistema operativo su una pendrive non mi sembra che sia una grande idea,
> 
> per poter funzionare il pc deve avere il supporto per il boot da usb (ad oggi non credo che siano tantissimi), io vedo piÃ¹ utile un livecd.

 

infatti il mio pc, riesce a fare il boot da usb, cmq da un paio di anni tutte le schede madri permettono il boot da usb.   :Wink: 

infatti ci ho provato e il boot funziona benissimo, peccato che poi mi va in kernel panic.

----------

## gutter

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> HOWTO Gentoo LiveCD and LiveUSB

 

E' pure scritto nel titolo dell'Howto   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## khris81

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   HOWTO Gentoo LiveCD and LiveUSB 
> 
> E' pure scritto nel titolo dell'Howto  

 

si ok ma le miei intenzioni sono altre, se leggi sopra ho spiegato il motivo di voler mettere tutto su pendrive, e ho anche chiesto consigli su cosa usare.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> si ok ma le miei intenzioni sono altre, se leggi sopra ho spiegato il motivo di voler mettere tutto su pendrive, e ho anche chiesto consigli su cosa usare.

 

non mi sembra che una LiveUSB non ti vada bene. secondo me fa proprio al caso tuo

la questione è capire se il tuo sistema può fare il boot da USB, e se non lo fa, ti serve un workaround.

più che altro se hai bisogno di una distribuzione snella, penso che non la troverai proprio in Gentoo/Linux

----------

## khris81

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *khris81 wrote:*   si ok ma le miei intenzioni sono altre, se leggi sopra ho spiegato il motivo di voler mettere tutto su pendrive, e ho anche chiesto consigli su cosa usare. 
> 
> non mi sembra che una LiveUSB non ti vada bene. secondo me fa proprio al caso tuo
> 
> la questione è capire se il tuo sistema può fare il boot da USB, e se non lo fa, ti serve un workaround.
> ...

 

e da come lo capisco se può fare il boot da usb???

io ho provato a mettere la knoppmyth su usb, lilo parte, xò poi mi da kernel panic e non capisco da cosa dipenda.

----------

## .:chrome:.

evidentemente, se LILO parte, allora fa il boot.

il kernel panic di solito è accompagnato da una motivazione. è un po' difficile tirare ad indovinare su cosa potrebbe mai essere

----------

## Luca89

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> piï¿½ che altro se hai bisogno di una distribuzione snella, penso che non la troverai proprio in Gentoo/Linux

 

In che senso?

Comunque installare su una penna usb non dovrebbe essere difficile, i passi sono gli stessi (credo).

----------

## .:chrome:.

vuole una distribuzione snella...

Gentoo è basata su portage, che è basato su python

ogni istanza di python occupa 10 MB

l'albero di portage quanto occupa? 800 MB è un numero plausibile?

senza considerare tutto quello che finisce in /usr/portage/distfiles e soprattutto ini /var/cache/edb

non definirei queste come le caratteristiche di una distribuzione snella

io al suo posto punterei più volentieri su una slackware

----------

## khris81

la scelta della distro la farò più avanti, ora rimane il prob che la penna fa il boot, ma poi non mi trova la root!

la penna dal pc viene vista come sda, l'unica partizione che c'è sulla penna è sda1, il sistema è installato su sda1 quindi la root sarà sda1, non ci sono tante scelte.

nel kernel ho compilato statici, lo scsi, l'emulazine scsi, usb storage, usb host, uhci, ehci, ohci, ma la situazione non cambia al momento di boot non mi trova la root, orami ho provato in tanti modi, il mio file di lilo è questo:

vga=788

# /etc/lilo.conf - See: `lilo( :Cool: ' and `lilo.conf(5)',

# ---------------       `install-mbr( :Cool: ', `/usr/share/doc/lilo/',

#                       and `/usr/share/doc/mbr/'.

# +---------------------------------------------------------------+

# |                        !! Reminder !!                         |

# |                                                               |

# | Don't forget to run `lilo' after you make changes to this     |

# | conffile, `/boot/bootmess.txt', or install a new kernel.  The |

# | computer will most likely fail to boot if a kernel-image      |

# | post-install script or you don't remember to run `lilo'.      |

# |                                                               |

# +---------------------------------------------------------------+

# Support LBA for large hard disks.

#

lba32

# Overrides the default mapping between harddisk names and the BIOS'

# harddisk order. Use with caution.

#disk=/dev/sda

#bios=0x81

#disk=/dev/sda

#    bios=0x80

# Specifies the boot device.  This is where Lilo installs its boot

# block.  It can be either a partition, or the raw device, in which

# case it installs in the MBR, and will overwrite the current MBR.

#

boot=/dev/sda

install=/boot/boot-menu.b

# Specifies the location of the map file

#

map=/boot/map

delay=20

append="apm=power-off nomce" #"splash=silent apm=power-off nomce"

default=Linux

image=/boot/vmlinuz-2.4.22-2422

	label=Linux

	#initrd=/boot/initrd.gz

	root=/dev/sda1

	read-only

----------

## .:chrome:.

1 - esiste il bbcode

2 - se la chiave funziona sull'altro PC vuol dire che lilo è a posto quindi non vedo il senso di puulicare lilo.conf

3 - il kernel panic, come ti ho scritto prima, può dipendere da moltissimi fattori. come minimo servirebbero i log del kernel, tanto per iniziare

----------

## Luca89

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ...

 

In questo senso si, perÃ² l'albero del portage, distfiles e la cache di portage si possono benissimo mettere da un altra parte, non devono mica stare sulla chiavetta. Io personalmente comunque punterei sull'embedded con uclibc&co, un sistema estremamente minimale insomma, certo poi dipende da quanto tempo ci vuole perdere.

----------

## khris81

ok quali sono i kernel dei log cosi li posto???

damn small linux x es.???

----------

## Luca89

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> ok quali sono i kernel dei log cosi li posto???

 

Solitamente quando il kernel va in panic da un motivo, un messaggio di errore, qualcosa. Prova a trascriverlo e postarlo.

 *Quote:*   

> damn small linux x es.???

 

Non ho capito, di che parli?

----------

## lavish

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   damn small linux x es.??? 
> 
> Non ho capito, di che parli?

 

Penso che si riferisse alla tua precedente affermazione:  *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Io personalmente comunque punterei sull'embedded con uclibc&co, un sistema estremamente minimale insomma, certo poi dipende da quanto tempo ci vuole perdere.

 

Se così fosse, no khris81, Luca89 si riferiva ad un'installazione gentoo senza portage e con uClibc al posto di glibc. e magari busybox.. trovi info qui: http://gentoo-wiki.com/TinyGentoo

----------

## khris81

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> ok quali sono i kernel dei log cosi li posto???

 

Solitamente quando il kernel va in panic da un motivo, un messaggio di errore, qualcosa. Prova a trascriverlo e postarlo.[/quote]

vfs. unable to mount root file system, please append a correct parameter.

----------

## gutter

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vfs. unable to mount root file system, please append a correct parameter.

 

Mi pare abbastanza chiaro. In pratica ti dice che la / (root) non viene trovata. 

Sei sicuro che il tuo lilo.conf sia corretto?

----------

## khris81

anche a me sembra abb chiaro il prob, peccato che la chiave sia sda e la partizione sda1 e ne sono sicuro al 100%, quindi il prob non viene da li, nel kernel ho inserito tutto i moduli che occorrono xchè l'usb venga rilevato al boot, altre idee non me ne vengono!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## gutter

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> anche a me sembra abb chiaro il prob, peccato che la chiave sia sda e la partizione sda1 e ne sono sicuro al 100%, quindi il prob non viene da li, nel kernel ho inserito tutto i moduli che occorrono xchè l'usb venga rilevato al boot, altre idee non me ne vengono!  

 

E' tutto compilato all'interno del kernel o come modulo?

----------

## khris81

sono compilati come statici.

----------

## gutter

Puoi postare qualche riga di errore in più?

----------

## khris81

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda1" or unknown_block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mont fs on unknown_block(0,0)

sto provando con mkinit a creare l'initrd ma non mi funziona, il mio mkinitrd non accetta i comandi che ho preso da una guida trovata in giro.

si vede che il mio è una versione diversa.

uso knoppmyth basata su debian.

----------

## gutter

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> VFS: Cannot open root device "sda1" or unknown_block(0,0)
> 
> Please append a correct "root=" boot option
> 
> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mont fs on unknown_block(0,0)
> ...

 

Puoi postare l'fstab e un:

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i USB | grep -v "^#"
```

----------

## khris81

grazie dell'aiuto ma ci ho rinunciato mi sono rotto.

adesso sto cercando di capire l'uso di initrd, visto che tutti quelli che usano una chiavetta usb come boot, usano initrd.

solo che non capisco una cosa, ma il file linuxrc da dove cavolo lo scarico???

ho copiato i moduli necessari al boot della chiavetta, in una dir /root/USBHD, poi ho fatto mkinitrd, e mi ha creato l'immagine di initrd.gz, ho modificato lilo.conf aggiungendo l'initrd, ho provato a fare il boot, solo che adesso invece di darmi un kernel panic mi dice di provare a mettere i parametri corretti a init=""

ho visto che occorre un file che si chiama linuxrc, ma non so assolutamente dove andare a pescarlo, nella mioa distro non è presente.

ho seguito un pò questa guida, ma il mio inglese è pessimo...

http://mypage.bluewin.ch/Urs_Lindegger/Linux/BootFromUsb.pdf

se qualcuno riesce a spiegarmi un pò cosa dovrei fare gli è ne sarei molto grato.

----------

## Luca89

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> grazie dell'aiuto ma ci ho rinunciato mi sono rotto.
> 
> adesso sto cercando di capire l'uso di initrd, visto che tutti quelli che usano una chiavetta usb come boot, usano initrd.

 

non Ã¨ necessario usare l'initrd.

 *Quote:*   

> solo che non capisco una cosa, ma il file linuxrc da dove cavolo lo scarico???

 

Dovresti scriverlo tu se vuoi crearti una initrd from scratch.

Il tuo errore puÃ² dipendere dal fatto che il kernel all'ora di montare la root non ha ancora fatto lo scanning dei dispositivi usb e quindi non trova il dispositivo. Prova a passare al kernel il parametro "rootdelay=10", o qualcosa di simile, su "man bootparam" troverai maggiori delucidazioni.

----------

## khris81

vi informo che ci sono riuscito, grazie a tutti, era banale alla fine, era come dicevi, bastava mettere rootdelay=10, infatti l'usb non viene rilevata immediatamente, ma dopo alcuni sec.

si risolve mettendo:

append="rootdelay=10"

grazie a tutti e scusate se avete perso tempo con me.   :Embarassed: 

----------

